# Lookinf for Ideas



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I'm doing a scarecrow theme this year for our small display, and am looking for ideas as to what I can use for some music/sound. I was thinking just getting some different sound effects (crows, cats, other noises you might hear outside lol) but also wanna hear what you guys think. 

Thanks,

Dustyn :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have the "graveyard wind" cd. It has wind, critters, creaky gate, etc.

Since scarecrows are outside, pretty much any outdoor type track should do well for you.

Check this thread out for some great ideas.....

cornstalk sounds


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Personally? I think a mild, lonely wind is the creepiest. No crickets or insect life, or if you do have it, make sure it goes quiet periodically. That hush builds expectations and stress in the guests. Occasional distant wolf howling might be okay, but make sure it's distant. If you want to have subtle whispers or something that might be effective too.

To me, crickets and such sound too friendly and gentle, no "life" sounds make me wonder what scared the animal world into being so quiet.
Having wolves howl from different speakers occasionally can help, but it needs to be used frugally.


----------

